# Any teens who still haven't kissed yet?



## Koloz

I'm turning 19 next month and still never kissed and probably never will.


----------



## Ivy60

Me.

Edit: Holy crap, never mind. I had my first one literally 3 days after posting here


----------



## GGTFM

I'm 17 and never had a REAL kiss. My girl's gonna be my first which is perfect for me


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

A kiss? I've never even held a girl's hand, lol!


----------



## Recessive J

Me too :/


----------



## East




----------



## Ziva

:no No lips.


----------



## hazel22

ive kissed a few guys briefly but not anyone that i cared about or cared about me, so it doesn't really count


----------



## SummerRae

When you turn thirty and haven't kissed anyone, then you can worry about it. You're still just a child.


----------



## Freddiexx00

None here...and I'm 17...and when it comes yo random discussions with friends, they're like OMG you haven't kissed?? You're wasting your life...and at that moment, you'll feel like PUNCHING yourself... HARDLY... (There is no bigger font)


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't know why you teens worry about it. Its when you're over 30 then it start to get you.


----------



## Bonfiya

Haven't but don't really care for one either. It's only when someone brings it up and makes a huge fuss over it that it gets to me but it's not like puckering up to some guy's a huge thing on my 'to do' list and I don't think you should put an age to it either. It's just one of those things to me where if it happens it happens and that's great but if it doesn't then whatever. My life's still rolling on.


----------



## forgetmylife

yea I think it's ignorant or much too soon to say that you probably never will...

I'm not a teen, but I just turned 21 so I'm still relatively young. For myself, I wouldn't say it's never going to happen, just probably not anytime soon. I'm much too isolated from the outside world and am just too shy and have like no friends.


----------



## sarahferreira

Yep. I'm 17 turning 18 this year and still haven't been kissed, or even been in a relationship. I think my romantic life is doomed.


----------



## SaladDays

Ziva said:


> :no No lips.


Wait, what?
You don't have lips :no so you can't kiss?
Sucks for you, brah.
Then again, I suppose lips are unnecessary if you have nobody to kiss anyway


----------



## Ziva

SaladDays said:


> Wait, what?
> You don't have lips :no so you can't kiss?
> Sucks for you, brah.
> Then again, I suppose lips are unnecessary if you have nobody to kiss anyway


I chose not to have lips for this very reason.


----------



## AllieG

*raises hand*


----------



## CJanene

Lolita said:


> When you turn thirty and haven't kissed anyone, then you can worry about it. You're still just a child.


I recently had a nightmare about this


----------



## SummerRae

CJanene said:


> I recently had a nightmare about this


Well you have thirteen years left, until then-don't worry about it.


----------



## gamerkid72

I've never even hugged or held a girls hand.


----------



## Mikko

Nope. Never get one.
I just hope I will get one........later.......when I'm getting a boyfriend.


----------



## jsmith92

AnonymousPersonG said:


> A kiss? I've never even held a girl's hand, lol!


I've never hung out with a girl, never held a girls hand, never cuddled with a girl, never kissed a girl and never gotten past texting a girl because they always run off after that because I am a clingy freak. It has been 2 years since I talked to any girls I have been interested in. I'm turning 17 in March. I have concluded I will be alone for the rest of my life so I am pretty hopeless at this point. No girl would ever want to be with someone like me after getting to know me a little if that even happened. They just run off because I'm a freak and a complete mess.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

I'm 18 and nope


----------



## jhwelch

I haven't been mildly close to a romantic relationship, let alone kiss someone. I wouldn't worry about it. Romantic relationships are idolised too much in our society in my opinion.


----------



## Joe

:blush


----------



## Rishe

Never kissed. 17. 
Makes sense considering I haven't even dated.

My parents want me to focus on education, so they really don't want me thinking about that sort of thing.

Oh, but I love hugs.


----------



## gamerkid72

jsmith92 said:


> I've never hung out with a girl, never held a girls hand, never cuddled with a girl, never kissed a girl and never gotten past texting a girl because they always run off after that because I am a clingy freak. It has been 2 years since I talked to any girls I have been interested in. I'm turning 17 in March. I have concluded I will be alone for the rest of my life so I am pretty hopeless at this point. No girl would ever want to be with someone like me after getting to know me a little if that even happened. They just run off because I'm a freak and a complete mess.


Jesus we sound way too alike.


----------



## GarakLee

jsmith92 said:


> I've never hung out with a girl, never held a girls hand, never cuddled with a girl, never kissed a girl and never gotten past texting a girl because they always run off after that because I am a clingy freak. It has been 2 years since I talked to any girls I have been interested in. I'm turning 17 in March. I have concluded I will be alone for the rest of my life so I am pretty hopeless at this point. No girl would ever want to be with someone like me after getting to know me a little if that even happened. They just run off because I'm a freak and a complete mess.


Yep.


----------



## jsmith92

gamerkid72 said:


> Jesus we sound way too alike.


It's all in our heads. It's the way we view ourselves. If only I could get rid of this view and make it more positive. That's easier said than done though and my self hatred comes and goes. When it is there though the self hate is very extreme.


----------



## MrZetnek

I haven't done anything with a girl. Not even texting... Turned 20 this month.


----------



## Dragonskull

Just turned 19 and I can say that is negatory. I've only held a girls hand twice and only kissed a girl on the cheek once. Its very weird being the only guy in a group of about 10 who's never kissed a girl when all I hear about from the rest of them is how they get to do things I may never get to do. :blank


----------



## Savoskii

I haven't but it doesn't really matter to me either. It's just a kiss.


----------



## ItsMaNew

Never kissed, 17, legit since I never dated, I feel like it's kinda late for me to learn how to date someone, and it's like the main reason that right now I'm just terrified by the idea of having a gf, i'm too afraid to be an awful boyfriend :/


----------



## nebulaghost

16, Never kissed, but I don´t really care.


----------



## jsmith92

ItsMaNew said:


> Never kissed, 17, legit since I never dated, I feel like it's kinda late for me to learn how to date someone, and it's like the main reason that right now I'm just terrified by the idea of having a gf, i'm too afraid to be an awful boyfriend :/


Yeah same. It's too late for me. I'm gonna be alone forever.


----------



## Kronozs

I had my first kiss at the age of 7-8 with my bestfriend (also a male), and no we arent gays, it was just an accident lol, I find that memory to be both hilarious and frightening .___.


----------



## ghost dog

does somebody ironically kissing me count?


----------



## TCNY

My first kiss went a little like this.










I like to practice for the real thing. My experience is golden.


----------



## mike91

jsmith92 said:


> I've never hung out with a girl, never held a girls hand, never cuddled with a girl, never kissed a girl and never gotten past texting a girl because they always run off after that because I am a clingy freak. It has been 2 years since I talked to any girls I have been interested in. I'm turning 17 in March. I have concluded I will be alone for the rest of my life so I am pretty hopeless at this point. No girl would ever want to be with someone like me after getting to know me a little if that even happened. They just run off because I'm a freak and a complete mess.


If you keep talking to them you will meet one stop talking to girls like i have done you wont
Im 23 never even got a girls number to text or Facebook


----------



## jsmith92

mike91 said:


> If you keep talking to them you will meet one stop talking to girls like i have done you wont
> Im 23 never even got a girls number to text or Facebook


It's too late for me.


----------



## Considerate

Nope. Never even held a girls hand.


----------



## mdw41820

It's alright man. I didn't get my first kiss until I was 20. And it was awful. His breath smelled really, really, bad and I regret it. I lost that romantic "first kiss" moment. By wasting it on this smelly hook up. I only saw the dude like 3 times after that and it was no feelings attached. What the hell was I thinking? I'm so stupid. Want to know what made it really cringy? I was trying to turn this smelly hook up into something more. I kept saying stupid things like "I love you" after the kiss and the dude was like "heh heh you too".


----------



## Sabreena

Yep. And at this point, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Furio

Kissed my dog's forehead like two weeks ago.


----------



## aveytare

I've never really cared about kissing. It's not the most important thing to me like it's not the end of world for me just because I've never had any romantic experiences with anybody. I don't think I'm really missing out on much. There's no time limit to when you will have your first intimate experiences with someone else so....

Although...I do want to be in a relationship right now and I would preferably want my first kiss to be with a girl :blush


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I'll be 18 in like 40 days and no kiss yet!


----------



## Enochian

No kissing, and I'm 19. But, I did have an online girlfriend once, and we used to Skype.


----------



## troublednerd

Mine was when I was 13-14, and it wasn't even a romantic one, it makes me wonder if all first kisses aren't actually always that special


----------



## Mxx1

Same here :S


----------



## gamingpup

You've no need to worry. I only had my first kiss a few months back when I was 18.


----------



## hughjames95

I'm almost 20 and i've never even kissed a girl. Probably because of my hideous acne.


----------



## Brawk Shady

It would truly be a miracle, if some guy was patient enough to get to know me, and after knowing me, not think I was a weirdo, and actually like me.


----------



## CavedWolf

I have never kissed anyone either, my own fault though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

You kids are laughable.


----------



## Nadine16

i dont even hug my cousins lol


----------



## Tinashe

me too mate but don't make a fuss about it ...it will destroy you from inside. .it will just happen


----------



## KawaiiHime

me. *raises hand* :sigh boys find me disgusting.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm 21 and never kissed a girl.


----------



## iCod

Me? Get a kiss from a girl? Hah! What a joke! :clap
But in all seriousness, if I were ever to get a kiss, It would defiantly be a forceful and awkward one, and I'd probably be sued not so long after it :/


----------



## LoneWolf14

I've kissed a few girls, but I dread it cause I suck at it aha


----------



## GangsterOfLove

It's never happened.


----------



## hughjames95

None because i'm FUGLY


----------



## panickyprincess

When I had my first kiss, I was so jittery/nervous that I couldn't stop laughing and knocked them in the teeth really hard. The worst part was that said person was my lab partner at school. I couldn't look them in the eye for like a week. :/


----------



## iCod

Maybe it's my ignorance to the whole subject matter but, why do people kiss? I mean, does it feel good? Does it connect the two people even more? Why?
It sounds like such a stupid question in my head, but I just can't seem to grasp why people kiss..


----------



## Underwood

.


----------



## Fey

We should all meet up and kiss. For the experience.

_You're an idiot if you took that seriously. •_•_


----------



## Koloz

Fey said:


> We should all meet up and kiss. For the experience.
> 
> _You're an idiot if you took that seriously. •_•_


I would


----------



## Fey

Koloz said:


> I would


Be my guest?


----------



## Koloz

Fey said:


> Be my guest?


Sure.


----------



## NeuronAssembly

iCod said:


> Maybe it's my ignorance to the whole subject matter but, why do people kiss? I mean, does it feel good? Does it connect the two people even more? Why?
> It sounds like such a stupid question in my head, but I just can't seem to grasp why people kiss..


Lol, it's a natural intrinsic desire for most people, and I assume it feels good. I wouldn't know though, 'cause I've never kissed anyone.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

I'm almost 18 and no one kissed me yet.


----------



## fowlpf5251

Yeah, I have only been kissed once by a good friend in middle school. I've never been in a romantic relationship.


----------



## gamerkid72

I've never even held a girls hand or gave a girl a hug.


----------



## meema

I'm 20 and I still haven't kissed anyone.


----------



## Onigiribo

I'm too self-conscious to even hug people. Kissing is reserved for my cat, man.


----------



## vienuma

I'm turning 21 this summer, and I've never been kissed


----------



## femalepresident

The thought kind of scares me a little. I'd probably make a kiss so awkward.


----------



## Eternal Pit of Loneliness

Today we did a project in class that talked about our first kiss/relationship and like usual, I had to do an individual assignment because I've never experienced those things -.-


----------



## XRik7X

Mee, I dont lose the hope to have my first kiss yet :::


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm 5 and I never kissed yet. I'm so worried I might be alone forever.


----------



## iCod

I haven't even held a girl's hand before...

Kissing? 

That'll never happen to me...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nope. I've never kissed anyone. Surprise surprise really. I sometimes think about what it would be like to kiss my current (semi) crush though. Sometimes even when he's in the vicinity. I know, I'm pretty edgy.


----------



## sylis

._


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Not me...


----------



## AbandondedWolf

nope


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

A hot chick kissed me on the cheek near the end of my freshman year in high school. She was playing truth or dare with her friend and it came down to her being dared to kiss someone. I'm surprised she was fine with having kissed me but then again, she thought I was a cool guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junny

Nope no girls kissed, never really had any girls as friends either; one of the many perks of having SA AND attending a single sex school. Welp, still hopeful, for now.


----------



## NotSoSilentHill

19 here and same boat. No romantic experience to speak of. I used to think that was the end of the world but now I just see it as one part of life instead of the most important part, and it's not stressful anymore. It'll happen eventually but I'm working on myself now.


----------



## AffinityWing

I was hellbent on saving my first kiss for someone special and that I knew I could be in a long-term relationship for, but I gave it to my ex-crush who I met this summer who I thought was the love of my life and now I haven't heard from her in months. At least I hope my second one is to someone I can be serious with.


----------



## Fangirl96

Well i did kiss a girl with tongue an everything when i was like 8, but i don't think that really counts. It was gross and weird af. I don't even swing that way. Haven't kissed anyone since. I only have 10 months left of being a teenager, and i dont see it happening during next year. Or the year after that. Or any other year. 
But i'm too tired to care about anything like that these days. I really dont. I have bigger worries. Like, you know, surviving the rest of my life being an anxious mess. Yeah...i worry more about being homeless.


----------



## Wildspark

I turned 18 2 months ago and still haven't kissed a girl. It's embarrassing...


----------



## nordision

Almost 20 and never kissed in my life.


----------



## binckie

Koloz said:


> I'm turning 19 next month and still never kissed and probably never will.


Why teens?

I am not a teen anymore... still no real kiss...


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

well to those disappointed, I didn't kiss anyone until I was 20. It wasn't anything special either.


----------



## dachickmagnet

Koloz said:


> I'm turning 19 next month and still never kissed and probably never will.


Not with that attitude.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I had my first kiss at 12.

Maybe one or two before that, but I forget.


----------



## NerdyNath

I've held a girls hand, that's about it.

Kissing is a big no no for me.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

The Ghost is open for female interaction... cuddling would suffice...


----------



## pinkkawaii

I could've had my first kiss many times but of course I didn't let it happen. Still never been kissed. Oh well.


----------



## dontbeafraid

What???You're 5 by meaning that ur 5 yrs old and u have a doubt of ending like a lonely guy?Well if that's wt ur sayin' den let me tell ya somethin'.In Ethiopia, Africa, there is this cultural norm that it's a huge disgrace to have a girlfriend in school.Not now a days but on our parents days.But kissing,now, would be like I don't know but there are some consequences in school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellirpa

19 and still haven't. I think it bothers other people more than it bothers me. I've went this long without it, so I think I'll be okay. 

I can't even count how many times I've been called a prude due to it, and my lack of sexual experience. 

I wouldn't stress over it though, it'll happen when it happens.


----------



## MisoGirl

I'm 18 and have never even had a date yet. I'm crushing on guys left and right but nothing happens. And I'm kinda old fashioned in my beliefs on vertain topics and dating is one I'd rather have the guy ask me out...


----------



## cnate

almost 18 here, dropped out of high school in grade 10 because my perspective was so ****ed because of this disease, never kissed, regret it because i havent talked to a girl my age in literal years, oh well i plan on living many more days anyway plenty of time for that, find a girl and start a family with the white picket fence and all. just gotta sew some wild oats first right?


----------



## desartamiu

I haven't, but my close friend hasn't ever dated either so I guess that makes me feel a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## GirlafraidAndy

Me. And I am 19 already.


----------



## StephCurry

Koloz said:


> I'm turning 19 next month and still never kissed and probably never will.


I'm turning 19 in a month and a half and I feel the exact same as you.


----------



## Pink Harmonica

jsmith92 said:


> I've never hung out with a girl, never held a girls hand, never cuddled with a girl, never kissed a girl and never gotten past texting a girl because they always run off after that because I am a clingy freak. It has been 2 years since I talked to any girls I have been interested in. I'm turning 17 in March. I have concluded I will be alone for the rest of my life so I am pretty hopeless at this point. No girl would ever want to be with someone like me after getting to know me a little if that even happened. They just run off because I'm a freak and a complete mess.


This was me when I was your age a year ago. That changed last September. Now, I can say I've hung out with a girl and held a girl's hand, but other than that I'm still just like you. I didn't even have anything to do with it happening; the only reason anything happened was her sympathizing with me and asking me to smoke with her at her house after I had some sort of attack and had to leave class for like ten minutes to calm down. I know I damn sure didn't have the balls to ask her out back then -- I just barely do now. We formed a really intense connection almost immediately and became almost inseparable for awhile. It was so great, those few months we had. It was a weird relationship then; we weren't boyfriend and girlfriend, but we pretty much acted like it (without the kissing and stuff, obviously) and everyone else thought we were and I wanted us to be. Of course, I was/am a ***** and didn't act on my feelings. (I eventually told her...through text. It was so pathetic. She was nice about it, so this was not the end -- many good times followed -- but I am almost certain this is where the end began. She actually kinda told me when we talked, finally) So, anyway, to cut a very long and complicated story short, we are now "just friends". She literally said, "I was probably gonna run off." So, yeah. Hooray for that.


----------



## stone free

No but im waiting for someone to teach me a thing or two.


----------



## misacakes

i have never had a boyfriend and i hae never kissed anyone either and im 17


----------



## wmu'14

24 and still haven't


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

What's a kiss?


----------



## uptownzz409

TheGarlicRouter said:


> What's a kiss?


 tbh


----------



## GoodGuyJ

Lol. I have never even had a real conversation with any girl


----------



## Plasma

GoodGuyJ said:


> Lol. I have never even had a real conversation with any girl


Same here bro.


----------



## Memory

Never. I'm 19


----------



## cnate

I know when I do I will get an instant chub, maybe finish in my pants. But it will be special. I hope I get the right girl.


----------



## jessicaa11

I'm 17 and never kissed anyone or had a boyfriend. I guess it's comforting to know we're not alone.


----------



## UkrBrig

Me. Never even hold girl`s hand and never was on date. Yeah...


----------



## hevydevy

AnonymousPersonG said:


> A kiss? I've never even held a girl's hand, lol!


Same lmao


----------



## UkrBrig

hevydevy said:


> Same lmao


Why would you want to hold a girl`s hand being a female? ))


----------



## hevydevy

UkrBrig said:


> Why would you want to hold a girl`s hand being a female? ))


I'm positive you know I didn't mean that exactly... I've never held a guy's hand.


----------



## desartamiu

UkrBrig said:


> Why would you want to hold a girl`s hand being a female? ))


Gay people do exist you know


----------



## Constellations

I can barely speak and give eye contact, can't even imagine kissing someone


----------



## UkrBrig

bluethousand said:


> Gay people do exist you know


I think, the person with whom I was talking is not a gay-person. That is why I joked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UkrBrig

FallingOrchids said:


> I can barely speak and give eye contact, can't even imagine kissing someone


Same story. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irracudi

22 at. Super goooddd


----------



## thtmansam

Yeeaaa im 19 about to be 20 and I've never been in a relationship nor kissed a girl although I had a few chances to be in one just was too shy to do anything about it. People say I'm not that bad looking and expect that I should have had some girls by now but &#128533;. I know how it feels though but I try to ignore it until someone or something reminds me of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar

What the point of this thread? Its not the end of world if you're a teen and had no experience. There's people older than you with no experience.


----------



## UkrBrig

And you think it's good or that it has to be like that with everybody? Don't be selfish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse

I remember the first time I kissed a girl


In the future...


Yes I remember the future.


----------



## The Guy With The Lazy Eye

I have an extreme lazy eye. No I haven't and probably won't


----------



## the sad kitty cat

i never kissed anyone either.


----------



## Shoemaker

My love life is literally non-existent.


----------



## UkrBrig

Sherlock didn't kiss anyone. That is surprising! :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaegerLover217

the guys at Simple Pickup told me they once coached a guy who was in his early 30's and had never kissed a girl before


----------



## FeyreRose

I'm 19 and I've never been kissed or had a boyfriend, it really sucks especially when people always ask which makes me feel like there's something wrong with me.


----------



## quirkiful

KISS VIRGINS UNITE!!

*crawls into corner and sobs into empty ice-cream carton*


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

18, here! No kissing. No one good enough to kiss either


----------



## The Library of Emma

UkrBrig said:


> Sherlock didn't kiss anyone. That is surprising!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sherlock Holmes? it depends on the version i think, but yeah 
was funny on BBC's show where john was kind of teasing him about it


----------



## The Library of Emma

no kisses here either


----------



## tellmewhy

I once kissed a girl, but not because I liked her or because she was beautiful. It was just about kissing her. We met three times, and kissing was the only thing that counted for me. I shortly realized that that's not how you're supposed to threat a girl. I fear she really fell in love with me and she thought I really mean "being together with her". I learned a lesson out of this. Guys, do not play with girls feelings. If you kiss a girl, do it if you're sure, it is "just a kiss" for her as well. Not just for you.


----------



## sarahrachel

I'm 16 and have never kissed a guy, or been romantic with anyone in any means. I can't really tell if I'm aromantic or it's just the social anxiety...but yeah, it's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Shybooknerd2000

I had a boyfriend once but we never actually kissed. I'm on my 15 though. I'm gonna wait until I find the right guy for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memory

never have


----------



## uptownzz409

Never have and probably never will


----------



## MirandaButera

I'm 16 and I have never kissed anyone. I'm just getting old lol I will die this way im sure


----------



## Chelsalina

Me but it doesn't really bother me


----------



## Tiffiduliu

I had my first kiss when I was 17.


----------



## quewezance

No and haven't had a girlfriend since I was 12. I joke about not having a girlfriend whenever my friends talk about theirs. I also really don't care, I feel like I don't deserve a girlfriend.


----------



## Sailor Moon

nah m8


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Sailor Moon said:


> nah m8


What about Tuxedo Mask?


----------



## Barakiel

Yeah, and perhaps I feel a tad bit self-conscious about it too, but mostly I feel just so far behind in all areas of life that it's only one minor thing that kinda bugs me lmao. :blank

and of course it's always best not rush things either I guess.


----------



## Sailor Moon

GhostlyWolf said:


> What about Tuxedo Mask?


You got me! :b I guess I have kissed someone.


----------



## flyingMint

Not yet but it's not something that truly bothers me. I'll just wait for love to find me lol


----------



## rm123

Kissing is so overrated, I don't enjoy it at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hibichi

Lol haven't kissed, no desire to either. At least not now.


----------



## Zeejazz

I've never kissed anyone, or even held someone's hand. But then again I'm still pretty young, and I'm not really in any rush to kiss anyone.


----------



## lysergicxacidxdemeanors

yeah, never been kissed

16, brown curls, 194 lbs, overly judgmental, jealous, lives in a old trailer......



and that is surely not kissing material 0


----------



## ChillyBlizzard

I turn 20 tomorrow and I've never kissed a girl. RIP.


----------



## AsukaHana

I'm just 16 and I have kissed 5 girls. But it wasn't because of love, it was just at parties and I rarely talked with them later.


----------



## Ichimatsu

no, i cant really imagine myself doing that


----------



## Tankrot

I've been kissed by my mother many times, but really its no big deal


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I know this thread is old and all but I haven't answered it yet. 

No, I haven't had my first kiss yet, I can't myself getting a girlfriend or even dating in general. So I don't care either way, I dont think I've ever been in love with anyone. Like, actually have been into.


----------



## forgetmylife

first kiss just before my 22nd bday.... don't stress, after the fact it doesnt really matter how long you waited


----------



## StarsOfLonelyNights

I never kissed anybod before, and I won't any time soon. 
I don't feel like kissing anyone for real... Gross!
I mean what's wrong with me?
It feels to me like a person is invading my own personal space, I never dated before either but I can't imagine allowing anyone go that far... Oh god I do have a problem don't I?


----------



## Jon Snow

Never kissed a girl, never held a girls hand, don't take it too harsh. There's a lot of people like me out there that can relate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmall

I haven't either. Thought I was one of the only ones


----------



## cheerleader44

Ahhahaah **** I wish I'm 17 ffs


----------



## Merkurial

Koloz said:


> I'm turning 19 next month and still never kissed and probably never will.


Don't be too frustrated, my first kiss was when I was 18  You will certainly meet your love 0


----------



## Tumblr

I've only kissed one person, once. I didn't feel anything from it so it kinda sucked. She broke my heart a few weeks after too- it was my first relationship smh. Oh well. This was a few months ago btw and I'm 16


----------



## crybaby97

Turning 20 this year, still haven't had one


----------



## satanlita

Never kissed a boy, probably won't for awhile if i cant even talk to one


----------



## BlushingHearts

Um yea nope never kissed anyone. Never dated anyone either. I'm only 15 and all of my friends have dated at least 3 people already and they all kind of make fun of me for not ever dating or kissed or done anything more. But it takes a lot of me just to like someone much less do anything with them.


----------



## Aesandiril

I'm 17 and I've never kissed.


----------



## Imlostinlife

gamerkid72 said:


> I've never even hugged or held a girls hand.


looool same and this guy's talking about kissing. 15 years old.


----------



## The Library of Emma

She and Her Darkness said:


> no kisses here either 03-13-2016


Ditto, old me. ^ Interesting that it's been almost exactly a year since making this post that this thread was resurrected for me to notice it and post again.


----------



## CassMary

I have never kissed nor been kissed and my grandmother makes such a big deal about it say things like you should be playing games like spin the bottle, and saying that i should be going to dances and balls every weekend. However i have no interest in having a romantic relationship with anyone but i don't know how to get my grandmother off my back.


----------



## sad1231234

Imlostinlife said:


> looool same and this guy's talking about kissing. 15 years old.


I've been homeschooled for most of my school years, i've hardly ever seen a girl :serious:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I haven't had my first kiss yet. Sometimes I worry I'll never get one.  I know I'm young but it's still a worry of my. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## azaeroe

I kissed a girl in a discotheque at the age of 13. Since then, I haven't.


----------



## mschell350

LOL im 17 i havent kissed anyone yet and nor do I really want to. All the people at my school are just stupid and really not my type. Im really picky when it comes to dating and I'd rather wait for someone special


----------



## umhelpme

kissed a girl in grade 4 for a dare. had high expectations. was disgusting.
anyway i really couldn't care less about kissing rn because i'd rather some fun adventure taking, funny and did i say FUN non-***** loyal friends


----------



## uncertian

probably neck myself b4 i get 1 lol


----------

